# meldahl dam



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

i have a few questions about fishing at meldahl.

1. if you are fishing the ky bank can you use an oh license?
2. is the ky bank better then the oh bank?
3. i would like to target hybrids or white bass - what should i use?
4. do i need those huge poles to reach the dam will regular gear work?

thanks in advance for all of the help.


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

1. yes
2. yes
3. jigs, spoons, launcher
4. yes, huge pole


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

I keep getting lost trying to get to the kentucky side of the dam. I always end up fishing the ohio side just because i know it s there! anyone have directions? I usually come down 52 via new richmond and cruise all the way down the OR till i get to aberdeen.


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

CHEFSKIP,
I'm not sure if you were kidding or not about going through NR...you're starting on the wrong side of the river! I'll assume I'm reading the question wrong  

I frequently miss the turn to the KY side of the dam because it's not very well marked and it's a small road. Anyway, just take Rt 8 on the KY side and follow it for a while  I don't have any landmarks to look out for the turn, but I think LittleMiamiJeff posted one on another thread, maybe he'll chime in again here.

This Google map should get you really close. It doesn't display the dam, but the dam is basically where it says Willow Grove on the map (KY side) toward the right side of the map. On the Ohio side it does show the access roads that lead to the dam, but they aren't marked as such (just across from Haw Tree Rd.)

Meldhal Google Map

CW


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

Everybody knows the best fishing and smaller crowds are on the Ohio side so just stick with that, I only go to the Ky side cause it's closer to home!!
Cady


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

cadyshac said:


> Everybody knows the best fishing and smaller crowds are on the Ohio side so just stick with that, I only go to the Ky side cause it's closer to home!!
> Cady


LOL yah right! not trying to steal your hole! I fish the ohio side alot but when i cross the river i ususally get turned around and all discombobulated! then end up driving back to ohio side.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

creekwalker said:


> but I think LittleMiamiJeff posted one on another thread, maybe he'll chime in again here.
> 
> 
> CW


I'd tell ya, but then I'd have to kill ya, or at least pass on the arse chewing I'd get the next time I showed up on the KY side! 
BTW, if you're not proficient w/12' surf rod, accurate and willing to fish shoulder to shoulder, it's an expensive ride for what is usually a lot of casting practice, guess that's why it is STILL called fishing.
LMJ


----------



## CHEFSKIP (Jul 25, 2006)

LittleMiamiJeff said:


> I'd tell ya, but then I'd have to kill ya, or at least pass on the arse chewing I'd get the next time I showed up on the KY side!
> BTW, if you're not proficient w/12' surf rod, accurate and willing to fish shoulder to shoulder, it's an expensive ride for what is usually a lot of casting practice, guess that's why it is STILL called fishing.
> LMJ


Lol- i guess after hearing how bad it is over there i won't bother.... something to be said for fisherman telling you not to go there!


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

thanks for the help guys.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

HEY 247 , Just get Jeff & Terry to bring you up to Greenup Dam the next time they come this way. We'll fix you up


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

That's a purdy fish there Dave 0 76'r man! 
They biting early morn or dusk?
LMJ 
I might have to throw 247 in the back of the Ranger and bring Derek out this weekend!
LMJ


----------



## creekwalker (May 23, 2004)

If I could get away, I'd climb in the back with 247 to catch a few fish like that!

On a serious note, maybe this fall, early October we'll get a trip together and come on up there.

CW


----------



## cadyshac (Dec 9, 2005)

I haven't been to Meldahl or any other fishin' hole for so long I probably forgot how to do it but I am going to Cumberland and get a belly full of trout this weekend!!! That shoulder to shoulder crap ain't for me, I have more fun watchin' than participating in that aggravation!!!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

It's not too crowded here now. High School sports and people starting to think about hunting this time of the year. But I'm sure it will get crowded again when the Saugers start taking over .


----------



## fishing247 (May 12, 2007)

sounds good creekwalker. this fall let's head up there and have dave'o show us the ropes.


----------



## Mean Morone (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey Daveo, what is that lure hanging off that hybrids face? I don't recognize it.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

That's a Cordell Boy Howdy prop bait. They'll eat anything.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 11, 2008)

went to meldahl Sunday with my grand son late afternoon and stayed til dusk. Caught lots of far, a few cat fish, a few white bass, a couple wipers decent size, and a horse shovel head that went 12 lbs. We fished from a boat up close to the dam. They had the center gate open pretty far, and one on each side open a little so it took awhile for the anchor to catch and lots of swirling around. Was hot but we had a good time.


----------

